# Configurer l'appli "Wake"



## fragger008 (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de créer ce topic car j'ai téléchargé l'application "Wake" afin de pouvoir réveille mon iMac à distance. Il est branché avec un câble ethernet sur ma neufbox.

Je parviens à faire fonctionner correctement l'appli lorsque mon ipad est connecté sur ma neufbox, par contre lorsque je suis "à l'extérieur" (dans une autre ville par exemple) ça ne marche pas...

Il y a très très peu d'infos sur la manière de paramétrer l'application et du coup je suis un peu perdu... J'ai vu qu'il faudrait paramétrer le routeur (ou pare-feu ?) de la neufbox pour rediriger je ne sais pas quoi sur le port 9, ou un truc du genre... Je pense que c'est là la clé de mon problème. Mais je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me venir en aide ou aurait une solution ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Lauange (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

As tu activer la fonction WOL sur ton mac ?

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136215/snow-leopard-reveiller-un-mac-a-distance-en-wi-fi


----------



## fragger008 (24 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour Lauange,

Merci pour ta réponse. Oui bien sûr, cette option est activée sur mon Mac. La preuve, c'est que j'arrive à réveiller mon Mac lorsque mon iPad est connecté sur ma neufbox sur laquelle est aussi connecté mon iMac.

Par contre, c'est lorsque je suis dans une autre ville par exemple que je n'arrive pas à réveiller mon Mac. Je pense qu'il y a une histoire de redirection de ports, très vaguement expliqué ici :

davet.org/wake/support.html 

Mais je ne comprends pas ce qu'il faut faire...


----------



## Lauange (24 Juillet 2012)

Hello

Il faut que tu ouvres le port 9 sur ta neuf box. Regarde sur cette page :

http://www.justneuf.com/wiki/index.php/Ouvrir_un_port_sur_une_neufbox_4,_Evolution_ou_box_de_SFR


----------



## fragger008 (25 Juillet 2012)

Ahhh merci Lauange ! 

J'étais allé jusque là en cherchant un peu, mais je ne comprenais pas la différence entre port externe et port de destination ! Donc il faut mettre la même chose... 

Et bien je vais configurer tout ça ce soir, et puis j'essayerai dès que mon ipad sera connecté sur un autre réseau wifi pour voir si ça fonctionne cette fois-ci...


----------

